# Lola at one year old...



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

and a new haircut :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lola! arty:

I LOVE her new cut! She looks stunning! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful girl Loa has grown up to be! I love her haircut. A puppycut with a bobbed face is my favorite.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lola is just beautiful. Maisie's cut is the same. Did you take those pics? They are awesome!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Happy Birthday Lola!! Maureen please tell me that you had a professional take those pictures or I'm throwing out my camera. They are fantastic. She is so adorable in all of them. :wub::wub: Just love her haircut and her topknot leaning to the side a little. Too cute for words.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What adorable pics of Lola! She is so beautiful, and look at how happy she looks!

PS: Love your camera, and your photo-taking skills. lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lola!!! You look fabulous in your haircut and I must say, you take awesome pics! Great lighting and modeling!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone. 

Yes I did indeed take the pictures Lol. It is pretty hard I find trying to focus and get her interested and not sulking at the same time. I have found lately when she sees the camera she goes straight down into a sulk. I had to play with her and give loads of treats, but it was fun. I am happy with the results, but have an idea what to do better next time 

I love her cut. It was a shock at first but now it is growing a tiny bit it looks better. The groomer pretty much shaved her body, it was pink skin, but only after 2 days it has grown quite a bit. She loves dresses too, she helps me put them on her and prances around all happy. I took her out for a walk last night and was thrilled to get home and not have to brush her at all, never mind take an hour to get the mats out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Lola. I love Lola's new haircut, she looks beautiful!!!:wub: BTW what kind of camera do you use, those pictures are just fabulous!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks darling in her new cut! I bet she appreciates walks without the big brush out waiting at the end, too.
What a great batch of photos. You really caught her showing her personality. Photography is another form of art, and Maureen you have a gift for it.

Rocco says "Happy Birthday, big sister!"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lola is absolutely beautiful and I love her haircut! 

Happy Birthday Lola!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Great pictures Maureen. I love Lola's haircut and it is inspiring me to do the same! Happy Birthday beautiful Lola:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful pictures of a darling birthday girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Great pictures! Happy 1st Birthday Lola!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy 1st BD Lola!! She's such a beauty!!! You always take great photos but you have such the pretty model there too!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, Lola looks wonderful in her new little hairdo. Great pics too.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Happy Birthday Sweet Lola. I love Lola's new haircut, she looks beautiful!!!:wub: BTW what kind of camera do you use, those pictures are just fabulous!!!


Thank you  It is a Nikon D700.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> She looks darling in her new cut! I bet she appreciates walks without the big brush out waiting at the end, too.
> What a great batch of photos. You really caught her showing her personality. Photography is another form of art, and Maureen you have a gift for it.
> 
> Rocco says "Happy Birthday, big sister!"


Thanks Gem, She seems very happy with it. Lola says thanks Rocco, wish we could meet.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Oh, Lola looks wonderful in her new little hairdo. Great pics too.


Thank you, I love it. It was Cosy inspired  I took her picture to the groomers, along with Ava's.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy First Birthday, Cherry Lola!
:dothewave:

Gosh, you are a cutie!:wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

She's so cute..great pics!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG what a sweetheart! She is a doll baby. My gosh she is gorgeous!!!! Happy First Birthday Dear sweet Lola!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lola. She's gorgeous!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lola is just so beautiful.......love her pigmentation and her pretty eyes and I do love that haircut!!! Mommy, she is growing up to be such a darling young lady!!!:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh.. she looks beautiful and your did a fantastic job of capturing ! I especially love the one with the 'head-tilt' !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

loooove these pics !!! hbd lola! those pics r awesome ! i love her dress , her puppycut!! fabulous!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Lola is adorable!! The photos are just beeeeeaauuuutiful!! Lola looks great in her new haircut!!! 

Happy First Birthday, Lola!! Where has the time gone?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maureen you have yourself one beautiful one year old! Happy birthday Lola...you stunning little girl!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl!


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! She looks so adorable; I would want to make a calendar with those picturues - I especially love the head tilt. I love the bob haircut style. She is a beauty


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lola looks great in her new cut!!! Don't you just love the grooming maintenance now!!!.....errrr....lack of maintenance :aktion033:

She looks like a happy little girl in her cute dress. And as always, I enjoy your photography :thumbsup: You really need to post more...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola and I thank you so much for all your really lovely comments :heart:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lola!!! You are sooooo GORGEOUS.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy first birthday sweetheart Lola!!:chili:
what a very pretty girl she is!!:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh she's gorgeous!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the cut!! Happy birthday sweet girl. I can't believe you don't post many pics of her. With your photography skills and her beauty, you need to post pics of her at LEAST once a month. I'm thinking we may have to impose a LOP Fee (Lack Of Pic) to make sure we get to see more of sweet Lola.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lola is a beauty and your photography skills are incredible!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh she's gorgeous!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the cut!! Happy birthday sweet girl. I can't believe you don't post many pics of her. With your photography skills and her beauty, you need to post pics of her at LEAST once a month. I'm thinking we may have to impose a LOP Fee (Lack Of Pic) to make sure we get to see more of sweet Lola.


An LOP fee :rofl: now that is a new one. Glad you like them


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Lola looks great in her new cut!!! Don't you just love the grooming maintenance now!!!.....errrr....lack of maintenance :aktion033:
> 
> She looks like a happy little girl in her cute dress. And as always, I enjoy your photography :thumbsup: You really need to post more...


Yes I looove the easy maintenance. Funny thing is since I have cut down her body, her topknot is really bugging her. But I can't imagine her without her topknot.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lola's a lovely little girl:wub:. Love the photos & her cute hairdo.:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lola! those are the sweetest birthday pics.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maureen - where has the time gone. Seems like only yesterday that you were picking Lola up.

She's such an adorable little sweetie. Love the picutres of her. Some really made me laugh and all made me smile.

Lola -- you are one cutie patutie!!!


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

shes beautiful


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Maureen, Cherry Lola looks great did you do it yourself or did the groomer...lol The pictures are fantastic wow very professional. Max moves in all of mine so thank goodness for video. She is sooooo cute love the dresses....I want a girl now....lol
Love and kisses from your boyfriend Maximillian


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Maureen - where has the time gone. Seems like only yesterday that you were picking Lola up.
> 
> She's such an adorable little sweetie. Love the picutres of her. Some really made me laugh and all made me smile.
> 
> Lola -- you are one cutie patutie!!!


Well I can't think of anything better than to make you laugh and smile :chili::chili: she certainly has grown, although after her haircut she looks so much smaller.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh Maureen, Cherry Lola looks great did you do it yourself or did the groomer...lol The pictures are fantastic wow very professional. Max moves in all of mine so thank goodness for video. She is sooooo cute love the dresses....I want a girl now....lol
> Love and kisses from your boyfriend Maximillian


Took her into Barkin Babies. No, I didn't want to use the clipper on her by myself at first, but I might try now I have guidelines for future reference. She got a couple of new dresses too. So in total she now has 3. keeps her from getting a sunburn in this hotter weather, as well as looking cute......that's my excuse anyway Lol.

Video is good


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Super beautiful!!! :wub::wub::wub: Happy belated birthday, pretty girl! Here's to many, many more!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:_Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful Lola!!!_:cheer:

Maureen, Lola is stunningly beautiful. And, her hair cut is gorgeous. Snowball said that he is in love with her. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> :cheer:_Happy Belated Birthday Beautiful Lola!!!_:cheer:
> 
> Maureen, Lola is stunningly beautiful. And, her hair cut is gorgeous. Snowball said that he is in love with her. :wub:


Thank you. Lola says she loves your Snowball too :wub: he is very handsome.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lola sweety, Happy 1st. Birthday. What beautiful pictures. From a beautiful puppy you have grown into an even more beautiful girl. I didn't think that was possible. I love your hairdo so much. I know Mommy had you celebrate this milestone birthday in style. Hugs and kisses Lola. :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!!!!! She is sooooooooo beautiful !!!!!! She really likes to pose and she is such a gorgeous girl !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!! look at ADORABLE Lola and these super cute photos ^_^ I can't pick a favorite I love them all !!!! 

happy belated 1st BD

hugs
Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lola is so beautiful and so photogenic:wub: You take such good care of her. Happy Birthday, baby girl!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> OMG !!!!!! She is sooooooooo beautiful !!!!!! She really likes to pose and she is such a gorgeous girl !


Thank you  actually she doesn't like to pose  soon as she see the camera she put her head down and sulks...... funny girl. I have to get her excited, play with her and have really yummy treats.



TheMalts&Me said:


> Oh my goodness!!! look at ADORABLE Lola and these super cute photos ^_^ I can't pick a favorite I love them all !!!!
> 
> happy belated 1st BD
> 
> ...


Glad you like them Kat :tender:



aprilb said:


> Lola is so beautiful and so photogenic:wub: You take such good care of her. Happy Birthday, baby girl!


Thanks, :biggrin:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

You are an inspiration! Great photography, gorgeous girl and haircut. Preston will be a year on September 3rd. I think he needs a new manly haircut!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maureen, I hope you sent those pics to Bonnie to see. She loves seeing her babies grow up.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Lola!:aktion033: She has grown into such a beautiful little girl!

You take very nice pictures! May I ask what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Chalex said:


> You are an inspiration! Great photography, gorgeous girl and haircut. Preston will be a year on September 3rd. I think he needs a new manly haircut!


Thank you very much  do it...... new haircuts are fun indeed :thumbsup:



Cosy said:


> Maureen, I hope you sent those pics to Bonnie to see. She loves seeing her babies grow up.


Haven't yet but I will. I sent her lots of earlier pics. though.



Purple-peep said:


> Happy birthday Lola!:aktion033: She has grown into such a beautiful little girl!
> 
> You take very nice pictures! May I ask what kind of camera do you use?


Thank you :biggrin: It is a Nikon D700. I also used some external lighting though too, so a little more complicated.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is the total package----she has it all!:aktion033::aktion033:
Happy Birthday baby girl---let everyone spoil you! as though they couldn't. 
Kitzi sends kisses!:wub::wub:


----------

